
Vikings: Live from the British Museum - samizdis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuL0Q0tsid4&feature=youtu.be
======
samizdis
From The British Museum site - [https://www.britishmuseum.org/vikings-
live](https://www.britishmuseum.org/vikings-live)

> Take a special tour of our 2014 blockbuster show, the BP exhibition
> 'Vikings: life and legend'.

> First broadcast in cinemas, Vikings Live explores the world of these
> warriors, seafarers and conquerors. ...

> Presenters Michael Wood and Bettany Hughes are joined by guests including
> exhibition curator Gareth Williams, Neil MacGregor and experts on Viking
> ships and swords, burial and beliefs, as well as their language and legacy.

> Watch the film premiere on Wednesday 27 May, 20.00

Edit to add: I post this because I saw the original broadcast and enjoyed it a
lot. Disclaimer - I am a British Museum member.

